# ATV Theft Ring lead?



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

http://forum.highlifter.com/Orange-...stolen-Green-Ranger-Bridge-City-m4703419.aspx

Just thought I would post this up to let some of the MIMB users who don't use the Highlifter Forums know that there is a possible lead to some of the ATV ring going around. 
I know it's long but you have to read the whole thing to really get the idea of whats going on.
Check it out.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I seen this on HL last night it is a good read hope they all get caught


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Good reading material. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah it's about time someone got caught


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm not in that area but i sure hope that they all get what they deserved. NO ONE NEEDS A THIEF!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Good reading. They got good points and leads to it hope they find his rzr and the their gets caught


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I cant believe its nothing but a bunch of kids! kudos to their parents for an outstanding job in instilling integrity and values. quite a read. I hope the rides make it back to their owners.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good deal

I searched for that user name here and didnt find it so...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, what a read. It's really too bad that some kids have to give the honest, hard working (or fortunate) ones a bad rap.

P, just a thought....he could use a different alias here. I'm on a number of sites and have different names on most. I do use the same picture and have the same attitude, so y'all would know it was me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well w/o his email address or an IP to track, or someone turns him in, I dunno........


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I know....just sayin'.
I'm sure someone like that would stand out here. Doing a great job P & mods


----------

